
Ask HN: A Windows 7 system isn't updating automatically. How can I force it to? - masonic
I&#x27;ve had to revert to an older laptop (yay, SV vehicle break-ins) running Windows 7.<p>I had expected it to download a lot of updates  (the big recent security updates triggered multiple gigabyte updates on a recent-manufacture Windows 10 laptop), but ... nothing.<p>My Installed Updates page shows NO updates in the past 16 months.  I&#x27;ve used this machine on the Internet at least a few times a month in that span.<p>I&#x27;ve tried triggering updates manually using Control Panel-&gt; Windows Update -&gt; Check for Updates, but all I get is a moving &quot;Checking for updates&quot; progress bar... with no visible progress and no indication of downloads.<p>The final indignity is that clicking on &quot;Updates: Frequently Asked Questions&quot; gives me only the &quot;Windows Media Player DRM: frequently asked questions&quot; popup.  Urgh.<p>What next to try?
======
totalZero
I wouldn't expect there to be a ton of required updates for Windows 7 in the
past 16 months.

Apparently there's a "Fix problems with Windows Update" that shows up under
"System and Security" if you search the Control Panel for "Troubleshooting."

There are a bunch of updates available for download here. No idea how kosher
this is, but I found it via the MSFT website.
[http://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Faq.aspx](http://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Faq.aspx)

Worst case scenario, you can try reinstalling: [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/software-download/windows7](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-
download/windows7)

Do you really need the machine to be updated for your purposes? If it ain't
broke, don't fix it...

------
cylinder714
I had the same problem a few months back with my machine. I had to manually
install a couple updates, which fixed the issue. Search for "windows 7 won't
update" via Bing or Google. I'm sorry I can't be more specific....

------
vermilingua
[https://stackexchange.com/](https://stackexchange.com/)

